# www.pimpmybow.com



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whats your going rate for dipping cams? and other little things?

thanks stuff looks good


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> whats your going rate for dipping cams? and other little things?
> 
> thanks stuff looks good


The prices will be listed on the web site soon, too much to list here. Anodize your cams for $90.00 plus shipping, or film dip your limbs and riser for $150.00 plus shipping. These processes require us to tear down your bow. So naturally we tune them when put back together. You can add pieces to the anodize tank for $5.00 per part with your cams, all the parts will then match. The services go much further than this just an example. Custom paint will be by quote only.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Another Example*

One more for ya!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I think there will be a big demand for your services. I'll be sending you some business once things settle down for me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

What patterns do you offer for camo dipping? Thanks.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Almost all the camo patterns are available. Some are more expensive because of royalties. Tell me what your looking for and I'll let you know the pricing.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

pimpmybow said:


> Almost all the camo patterns are available. Some are more expensive because of royalties. Tell me what your looking for and I'll let you know the pricing.


Mossy Oak Treestand...


----------



## bowhuntr4life (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you pm Me a number to call you on a some work I want done?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

All of our custom strings are manufactured by Vaportrail. We can't make a better string and we know it!!!
www.vaportrailarchery.com


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Predator Snow Camo*

Here's a Diamond Rapture we just dipped in Predator Snow Camo!!


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey thats my sweet looking bow


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*mn*

Where at in MN are you located?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We make our home in the North West corner of the Twin Cities. The city is called Ramsey, which is the same thing as Anoka pretty much.

Minnesota


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

After this season is over I'll come see yall


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

whats your turn around time???

Anyone on AT use thse guys yet?Very interested

contact info?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

bowmanhunter said:


> whats your turn around time???
> 
> Anyone on AT use thse guys yet?Very interested
> 
> contact info?


Me too...!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Pimped*

PM sent


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

500 fps said:


> I think there will be a big demand for your services. I'll be sending you some business once things settle down for me. Best of luck to you.


Thanks. Greatly appreciated!:teeth:


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

These guys are top notch, I have personally seen them in action and anyone who deals with them will be satisfied. Awesome guys, they know thier stuff.


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

bowmanhunter said:


> whats your turn around time???
> 
> Anyone on AT use thse guys yet?Very interested
> 
> contact info?


These guys are awesome! and very creative when it comes to things that will make your bow stand out and look different. Everytime I have had them work on my stuff, i call before i come and they work on it while im there. They are very good at what they do, and can get pretty much any of the accessories that you would want for your bow. Top notch guys to say the least!

The Rapture they did for me looks fantastic, the camo dipping looks as if it was factory and i couldn't be happier with there service and the work they do.


----------



## Huskysibe (May 7, 2009)

Oh my, I wanna dip my bow and all accessories in Predator Fall Grey. Whats the turn around time for a whole set up?

Billy


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think they had my Rapture about 2 maybe 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## bowhuntr4life (Mar 11, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We are about 2 1/2 weeks right now on dipping, and less on the anodize stuff. We are hunters as well as target archers. We understand this is a demanding time of year for speedy turn around. Our customers are handled first come first serve. 

Thanks, Randy and Rick


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Where in MN are you located?

John


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are out of Anoka/Ramsey. Very easy to find


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

looks cool.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

I just wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has shown interest in our services thus far. Some of you have probably gone to the website only to find that it is not complete. The site is still under construction and we apologize for any inconvenience. The response to our work has been phenominal and more than we could have ever expected! Our phones and emails are blowing up with requests and inquiries so please bear with us. We are experts in the field of archery and "Pimping" bows, unfortunately that is not the case with putting together a website. Basics such as contact info, custom options and general pricing should be up very soon. We are working a big event called Game Fair over the next two weekends so a lot of our time is being utilized there. 

To those of you who are looking to have a bow film dipped in either Mossy Oak, Realtree or Matthews Lost Camo. We do not have access to any of their patterns because of high cost license agreements.  However, keep checking back as we hope to have access to those patterns in the near future. 

To those of you who are looking to have cams film dipped or powder coated. This is an option, however, keep in mind that this process does add mass and weight to the cams which can adversely affect the performance of your bow. We prefer to anodize cams as this process brings your tolerances back up to spec. 

Making bows look good is what we strive to do but the only way your bow will truly be "Pimped", is if it also performs the same, if not better, then when we first put our hands on them. 

Thanks again and keep shooting straight!

Rick and Randy


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

mikea5232 said:


> hey thats my sweet looking bow


Hey Mike,

We had a lot of people checkin' out your bow at Game Fair today. For anyone interested, the Predator Snow Camo, or "Late Season" as Randy likes to call it, is for sale! PM for more info.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

sweet will half to send some cams your way soon


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Very Nice, Very well done my friend


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

pimpmybow said:


> I just wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has shown interest in our services thus far. Some of you have probably gone to the website only to find that it is not complete. The site is still under construction and we apologize for any inconvenience. The response to our work has been phenominal and more than we could have ever expected! Our phones and emails are blowing up with requests and inquiries so please bear with us. We are experts in the field of archery and "Pimping" bows, unfortunately that is not the case with putting together a website. Basics such as contact info, custom options and general pricing should be up very soon. We are working a big event called Game Fair over the next two weekends so a lot of our time is being utilized there.
> 
> To those of you who are looking to have a bow film dipped in either Mossy Oak, Realtree or Matthews Lost Camo. We do not have access to any of their patterns because of high cost license agreements.  However, keep checking back as we hope to have access to those patterns in the near future.
> 
> ...


Rick, we should probably put the E clip back on the axle BEFORE we take pictures. LOL Randy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ASAT?

The stuff posted looks great!


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

pimpmybow said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> We had a lot of people checkin' out your bow at Game Fair today. For anyone interested, the Predator Snow Camo, or "Late Season" as Randy likes to call it, is for sale! PM for more info.


I hope it sells. If its not raining tomorrow i will be out there early afternoon so check out your bows


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Can you do Predator Fall Gray?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Yes, we can do fall gray.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Any pics of bows dipped in Fall Gray?

Can you PM me a price for dipping a riser/limbs in Predator FG? Thanks.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Any pics of bows dipped in Fall Gray?
> 
> Can you PM me a price for dipping a riser/limbs in Predator FG? Thanks.


No sorry, no pics. Send your bow so we can get some.


Today at the show. 
www.gamefair.com


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

*Pink!*

I talked to you at Game Fair and your work looks original and fun! I'm going to have my Hoyt pearl white Ultra Elite cams and a couple of other accessories andodized in "pig pink", looks prettier than it sounds! Our buddy's bow, the blue one in your pics, looks great! Talk with you soon.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

We were in the booth next door to the PimpMyBow guys. The stuff they had looked great. I've worked with these guys in the past and they are top shelf.

My 3d setup suffered some bugspray damage in the grip area and now I'm trying to figure out how I want these guys to do it up. Looking forward to getting it done.

Glen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ASAT?
> 
> The stuff posted looks great!


???


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

How do you anodize the aluminum parts that are already done? Do you just toss them in the tanks or are they stripped first?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

+/-.0002 in. anodized! :shade:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

In other words the tolerances are brought back to spec within +/- 0.0002". 

Also, on the week of August 17th we will be running several sets of cams to be anodized in RED. $80 for a set of cams and $5 for each additional part. Example: if you wanted to have a rest or sight anodized and it consists of 3 individual parts there would be an additional $15 charge. If you send your entire bow we will "Pimp Tune" it for an additional $30. New strings and cables to match will be $60 for single cam and $80 for 1.5/2 cam. Monster, Carnivore and Air Raid strings and cables are $100. Please call for details as far as shipping is concerned. 

Rick 612-321-6472
Randy 763-742-7234


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I love the anodized cams they look great. Nice bright colors to make the archer stick out in the crowd. Gotta get that done on my bow it makes a bow more than a bow its a show piece.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

how many different colors and techniques can you guys anodize?


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

I stopped out at the Game Fair today to see these guys. They are top notch guys to deal with and they do fantastic work.


----------



## mattweum (Jun 20, 2007)

I stopped and talked to these guys at Game Fair. Their work looks great. I have worked with them and had them work on my bows in the past and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again in the future. Great guys.

Actually Randy here's a question. Can you dip my arrows for me?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Matt, we can only dip arrows in blood.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Call me curious but how do you do that to a bow. Like change its camo pattern? They look pretty awesome the stuff you've done. Just wondering how the process works?


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lets move this to the top for the great guys at PMB


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*super hot*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994666


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

can laminated fibergass limbs be painted?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We do paint the surfaces, but never the edges. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994666


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Next Vista Camo available? The same stuff as the new breed bows.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

i seen another guy ask about doing it in ASAT. if u can ill send u a bow out asap


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

these are top notch guys, talk to them on the phone every once and awhile when we have customers looking to get rid of a couple year old bows at the shop.. class act people here fellas.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for the great feed back. Here is the new one. 
Green is up next so pm for green anodize. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1000934


----------



## duder (Aug 17, 2009)

*good job*

the bows look terrific I hope to have money to get something done on my Ross.


----------



## calmerthenUR (Aug 28, 2009)

*I got pimped*

Rick and Randy are two stand up guys. All three of us have worked to Pimp two bows for me. The 09 Captain and 08 Commander at the top of this forum. The work is top notch, and they are fun to work with. After doing the cams on the captain we found a problem fixed it and the bow shoots better then it did out of the box. Thanks Randy and Rick
Keep up the great work


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We like Ross, I had a 337. 

Thanks Randy


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

just curious..i don't plan on doing anything till spring, but thinking of getting it dipped in camo..what camos can you do. thanks Joe


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

coming soon the Slayer X


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We will be running green anodize this week. So if you need something done please call (763) 742 7234 The batch is light with hunting season around the corner so call for pricing as it could be a little bit cheaper.

Thanks Randy and Rick


----------



## cooner (Aug 1, 2008)

this stuff looks awesome, might have to get something done on the dxt or the pearson some day:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What patterns can you dip?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

Can you do the in velvet finish??


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

we can flock it in velvet...lol....like purple.

Bowtech exclusive process.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

what all patterns can u do. i wanna get a bow done


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Up for a few great guys that do great work!!!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We got some grips coming, Thanks


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a parker blackhawk. it has anodized copper looking cams and equipment. I was wondering if you could do my drop away rest in the same color? how much would that cost to have done?


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome work fellas! Seems like you may have a lot of fans to come!


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt for the great work


----------



## mattweum (Jun 20, 2007)

I wanted to to post a thanks to Randy for tuning my Reezen last night. I couldn't get rid of that left tear but randy dialed her in real nice and has her shooting bullets. Thanks again.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

usually you want bows to shoot arrows not bullets...either you have one short draw or one really long bullet.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry couldnt help myself.....more pics


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Are you ready For the Trykon*

Hoyt and fuse, like you've never seen before.


----------



## MWFairChase (Aug 24, 2009)

pimpmybow said:


> Hoyt and fuse, like you've never seen before.


Come on Ricky! I wanna see how the pictures turned out! I've seen the final product...well, because I own the final product . But I still want to see what the pics turned out like.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

just wanted to bring this up top. hi ya randy.

Bill


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

bringing back from the bottom . had to do a search to find this thread.

Bill


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

the green one i saw the other day looked great.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

I want to do a bowtech thats all black.. testerosa, but instead of red.. I want to do blue.. 

is that possible?


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

more pics more pics more pics..... everyone together now..... more pics more pics more pics!!!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Mr. Burns said:


> I want to do a bowtech thats all black.. testerosa, but instead of red.. I want to do blue..
> 
> is that possible?


we can do that!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Great work we need more Pic's.... What's new?:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Camo dip?*

Hello i am wondering if you guys could camo dip a bowtech in realtree hardwoods green HD? i will be getting it next Sept. and it is blue so i am wanting to get it in camo. 


is that possible?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

MO pm sent!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

purple looks great.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

looks great u guys do some amazeing work , only thing i would suggest is possibly Carbon Creation custom Carbon grips , I know they make them for Bowtech, Elite, PSE, Athens and Martin


----------



## tmichael94 (Jul 24, 2009)

youll be gettin my bow madness around febuary :thumbs_up


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Sent you an email and a pm a week ago


----------



## calmerthenUR (Aug 28, 2009)

go to the website give randy a call thats the best way to get a hold of him. We just got back from the Iowa State ProAm we had a booth their. Randy and I have been working on the display all week and the new release of the Martin Slayer X. It looks great. Send me a pm if you do not get a hold of him this week I will make sure that your question gets answered.


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

calmerthenUR said:


> go to the website give randy a call thats the best way to get a hold of him. We just got back from the Iowa State ProAm we had a booth their. Randy and I have been working on the display all week and the new release of the Martin Slayer X. It looks great. Send me a pm if you do not get a hold of him this week I will make sure that your question gets answered.


Got a hold of them, thanks


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*WOW It has been awhile since we posted up new pics*

new bows soon


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nice lookin stuff


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*06 allegiance*

ive got a good shootin max4 allegiance. thinking about maybe predator deception limbs and riser, black anodized cams/limb pockets, black spot hogg, black QAD. then im lost. dont know if i should black anodize my string supressor and cable guard or camo them. and cant decide on strings/cables and grip colors. i have a custom sideplate grip now in green/brown,(wouldnt match). how about black and white? could you do that? either that or maybe something orange and yellow like the fletching on my arrows. what do you think? pimp my bow please!! you guys are gonna be millionaires!!! want to come hunt in nebraska?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

lol hunteraj 

we can do that stuff. you just need to nail down the look and call us.


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*camo patterns*

i know this has already probably been asked but what camo patterns do you offer? specifically max-1. any idea when youll get camo patterns/pics on your website?


----------



## bowhunterosteel (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, new on here but I think I met you guys at the SCI banquet last weekend. Had some nice looking bows and some good looking ladies at the booth. Definitely think i will be sending you my next "toy".:teeth:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We were at the SCI banquet. Thanks.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

bump this one back up too lol:thumbs_up


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Pics of the Martin Slayer X. Finally!*

Finally got some pics with the Martin Slayer X. Also, check out photos of this bow in the hands of Laura Francese at the 2010 ATA show. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1109819&page=9


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hey it was nice talking to you guys today. maybe next time we have to stick around afterward.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> hey it was nice talking to you guys today. maybe next time we have to stick around afterward.


It was fun getting to meet you guys yesterday Bill. Take it easy. Oh, and I shot a 262. Had a lot of fun!

Rick


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

pimpmybow said:


> It was fun getting to meet you guys yesterday Bill. Take it easy. Oh, and I shot a 262. Had a lot of fun!
> 
> Rick


well you know i just put that bow back together and new sight. only shot it for the first time that morning too. i shot a 257 :embara: my brother smoke my butt with a 292.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

the martin is pretty sweet lookin pimp


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*limbdriver*

here is a limbdriver done up by my boys at PIMP MY BOW...Not only the best archery customizers available, but just really great people in general....You can't ask for anything better than what these guys do


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

that rest looks pretty sweet. Cant wait to see the new colors


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

AthensStaffer said:


> here is a limbdriver done up by my boys at PIMP MY BOW...Not only the best archery customizers available, but just really great people in general....You can't ask for anything better than what these guys do


Glad to see you got your LD Justin!! Can't wait to pimp that riser!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Back-up for Randy and his crew.*


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

the green pse vendetta looks great. someone posted pictures of it and it looks awesome.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Can't be on third Page now can it!*


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Their Customer Service is Second to None.*


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

As soon as my Daughters Contender comes will get pics of her new Pink Limbdriver posted.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

the work looks great guys you are really on to something here good luck,but from the looks of your work i dont think you will need it :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hey Rick just wanted to tell you that was a great shoot at chilakoot. sorry we had to take off so soon.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you do a Judge ELITE IF SO I would like to see pics


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say guys would like to talk to one of you about doing my Judge had called and left a masseg


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

spoke tonight thanks.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

To the top for a great group of guys


----------



## Life1978 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bump. Got to meet Randy and see Joe Caminati's new Martin Shadow Cat all pimped out. Man is it sharp!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

these guys do great work, the pictures look awesome, but dont do the product any justice. you MUST see it to believe it! great job Randy Rick and Eric!!!


----------



## rthunstrom (Mar 13, 2009)

*His and Hers*

Just got the wife's and my bow back from the boys at Pimpmybow.com can't wait to get home from Afghanistan and shoot it!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice. my bow just got to their shop yesterday after some mishaps with shipping. Randy got it tracked down and safely in his hands, which to me says alot about how they do business. Some people wouldnt have put the effort into trying to find the missing bow. Can't wait til its back


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058052279#post1058052279


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you do cams in brown?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

Man that two step is so sick!!! Gonna get that done for sure!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I've got a buddy that is going to be mailing a 101st sooooooon!:darkbeer:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is my GT500 that I won at Bowcast at the Bird this year...


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Here is my GT500 that I won at Bowcast at the Bird this year...


Man I dont know which one I like the best the Z7 or the GT500 i am :greenwithenvy:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty tough choices huh Mike! I still have not posted the pix of my Drenalin LD that the boys at PMB did for me.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Man that thing looks awesome!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

You need to get some of the LD up for I can see which one of them I like the best but I am still :greenwithenvy:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Introducing The Joker!!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Well all I can say is that you have one nice stable of pimped bows they are sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## rthunstrom (Mar 13, 2009)

*Before and After*

Here's a little before and after of the wife's brand new passion. Great job guys! I can't say enough about the quality of work these guys do!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

that bowcast bow is so beautiful. I want to get a target bow just so I can have it done like that only with blue and orange.....


----------



## RAO110 (May 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is some work I had done buy the boys at PMB! They do some awesome work.

View attachment 842874


View attachment 842875


View attachment 842876


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

still gotta get my bow worked on need to find a bow to paint up all pretty for target cause i love target color bows. My camo ret shoots really nice but a zeus painted up by pimp would really draw a crowd.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

dead 10 tried to respond to that pm but your mailbox is full.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

We want more pics!!! we want more pics!!! we want more pics!!!


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be calling when my Infinity gets here, want something different than the same pred. camo that everyone else has. Don't get me wrong, I love the camo but it is the same as everyone elses...I don't like that part.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We need to post more pictures.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

maybe something in teal...? :shade:


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Had the guys at PMB do some work on a sight and rest, couldn't be happier.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Here is where the good posts are about PMB


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What happened to the bow you did for Ike Osu?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> What happened to the bow you did for Ike Osu?


We don't know. We have not seen it. The parts looked really sharp when they left here. Maybe the didn't cure? We really have had very little issues with our customers being happy. I don't know what happened to the finish YET, but I will see it at ATA. I assure all PMB customers that any problem with our work, will be fixed. The goal has always been to be the BEST, still the goal. Regrets maybe, but always a PIMP. 

Randy


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Remember, We don't do guns. We don't paint hardware (bolts and E clips). That should help with some of the CS problems.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Here is a video hunt with a Pimped out bow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J81FrwA6MI


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

reedli said:


> hi, Mark, how are you, do you buy arrow hear, we are arrow head professional supplier from China.


? why this post, here? No.


----------

